# OBS - why when I add an audio source OBS has it as inactive?



## Bryan Hunter (Oct 19, 2020)

Howdy.  Had all sorts of issues this morning when trying to livestream our service...the one that killed the service was that I could not get the audio to work.  I have been using a Prosonus96 since March.  For no apparent reason OBS switched it to inactive.  When I deleted and re-added it kept re-adding it as inactive.  HELP!!


----------



## fatwoof (Oct 21, 2020)

Yup. i'm experiencing the same thing in Windows. Browser source is showing as inactive even though I can see audio is being picked up. I can't hear it, even with monitor on. When I uncheck 'control audio via obs' I can hear the audio


----------



## Niall O'Hagan (Jan 2, 2021)

Is there any progress on fixing this issue?


----------



## LokiGodson (Sep 4, 2022)

Niall O'Hagan said:


> Is there any progress on fixing this issue?


I'm waiting as well


----------



## Pete123 (Oct 6, 2022)

I just had a very similar situation on Windows 10 , OBS 28.0.3. Before a church service everything working on OBS except there is noting in the Audio Mixer window. No meters for any of the sound devices for any of the scenes. Rebooted computer, re-started Windows. Checked sound was coming in from X32 Behringer to Windows using windows settings for sound. It was. Created new sound devices in scenes to see if they would appear in the Audio window.  They did not. (e.g. laptop mic). Eventually I changed a scene and the sound source from one of the cameras (which we don't actively use) appeared in the Audio window. Changed scene again, and suddenly our "Church" sound source which is the Berhinger X32 coming via USB input, appeared in the main scene, and then all other scenes. So very strange, and rather stressful. 

I enclose the log file in case anyone technical is able to divine what is going on !

Best wishes, Pete


----------

